
Show HN: Financial calculator for a subscription business(SaaS, PaaS,or similar) - ralvangeldrop
https://www.businesscasecalculator.com/
======
ralvangeldrop
Hey there!

Over the years I've tried to do the math on metrics in the SaaS companies I
founded and I noticed that many of these metrics come with many moving parts
and formulas. Hence, in my experience it's not easy to produce a solid
business case for a subscription business from scratch.

As such, I worked out a calculator which can produce these metrics based on a
few or many parameters. I'm curious to learn if this can help founders who run
a subscription business to do the math quickly.

I'm curious to learn if this is helpful and am also looking for feedback on
how to improve this calculator.

